# Homemade decoys



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sooo I am a university student and am always looking to save money as many of you know the shoes that I am in ....therefore....I was wondering if anyone has made homemade decoys for a relative inexpensive price.....is it worth it .....do the decoys work ...please give me your thoughts ....

Thanks alot

Clu__82


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you are talking about duck decoys, floaters, I cannot imagine that you could make anything cheaper than the hot buys sell for these days. They are so cheap now I would guess it would be impossible to make anything cheaper.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

you can make them but the intial cost of equipment would be higher than buying 3-4dz. Hot Buys as suggested already.Plus,what's your time worth to you?

Alex


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true.

There ya go. Cheap quality decoys.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 206&N=4892
Cheaper!!!!!!!!!! 17.99 how much cheaper can you get?


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

That's what I kinda figured .....I have a fairly large spread ...well atleast I think I do....how many decoys do most of you have .....???? because I have 28 decoys....should I get more ...?? or is that a decent start???? ...ideas are welcomed once again ....and thanks for the thoughts about the decoy questions....


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

my duck floater spread will range anywhere from 3decoys(yes,only 3) - 6dz. decoys,just kinda depends on what your'e hunting and the conditions your'e hunting in.

Alex


----------

